# Abu Dhabi Entry permit delays



## Forfar22

Dear all,
Any advice would be much appreciated. 
I am a doctor moving to Abu Dhabi. The PRO
has submitted my paperwork for visa on April 13. I
have been waiting for 5 weeks now. Whenever I 
ask them I have been told it is because of the system
being upgraded. Is there any one else in a similar
situation

Getting very stressed because of the delay as people
say that entry permit normally takes only 4 to 5 working days. 
Regards
Forfar22


----------



## Tedbaker

Hey Forfar

I am in a similar situation like you.I can understand its stressing , but the good part is there are a lot of people facing such delays.So its a routine delay from the ministry.

So I am just sitting tight and being patient.Advice you to do the same 

Cheers


----------



## Forfar22

Thanks. Agree very stressful. Made mistake of resigning job. Should gab waited for visa to arrive.


----------



## Tedbaker

Yeah, i have resigned too from my job. Now just spending time reading books lol

However , do inform us when you recieve the visa 

Cheers


----------



## Forfar22

Will do. This is just a sample, I guess. We are going to a land where I think patience is an essential criterion.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Forfar22 said:


> Will do. This is just a sample, I guess. We are going to a land where I think patience is an essential criterion.


Oh yes. This is your first patience test


----------



## Forfar22

Received visa today after a long long wait of nearly 30 days.


----------



## Stevesolar

Forfar22 said:


> Received visa today after a long long wait of nearly 30 days.


Hi,
Well done - now the fun really begins!!
When do you intend to arrive in the country?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tedbaker

Hey Forfar

Finally Mate !! Congrats ! 

See you soon in Abu Dhabi 

Cheers


----------



## Forfar22

Leaving on Monday.


----------



## Stevesolar

Forfar22 said:


> Leaving on Monday.


Hi,
Pack plenty of shorts and sun cream - summer has arrived early this year and it is already really hot (44c forecast for Sunday).
I was at the new airport site the other day and it was 47.5c - really stiflingly hot!
Best of luck with your move.
Feel free to message me once you arrive - my wife is a hospital consultant, so happy to help with questions.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Forfar22

Thanks Steve. Temperature was 17 at Birmingham today. Found that bit too warm. Abu Dhabi temperature will be a challenge. Will update once I get settled. Hopefully won't take long.


----------



## Tedbaker

Hey all

Alas , Recieved my visa today !


----------



## newtoUAE_15

Tedbaker said:


> Hey all
> 
> Alas , Recieved my visa today !


Hi Tedbaker,

How long it took for you to get the Visa(Entry Permit). My Company HR has submitted my application 2 Weeks before for entry Visa. Waiting for the Visa.


----------



## rashid120

*visa delay*



Forfar22 said:


> Thanks. Agree very stressful. Made mistake of resigning job. Should gab waited for visa to arrive.


My friend no need stress.i faced same situation that you are suffering.Please be patient visa will be issued.me also same thinking that i made big mistake ever in my life because to sit empty is not so easy if whole family depending on you.i got visa after 45 days even my friend got in 2 working days.looks strange.


----------



## Stevesolar

rashid120 said:


> My friend no need stress.i faced same situation that you are suffering.Please be patient visa will be issued.me also same thinking that i made big mistake ever in my life because to sit empty is not so easy if whole family depending on you.i got visa after 45 days even my friend got in 2 working days.looks strange.


Keep up - he already has his visa!


----------



## solarpowerjunkie

Hi guys. Got a job in a grade 14 capacity with an ADNOC company. It's been more than 30 days since I submitted my documents for processing of the entry visa and have not received word yet. Are these delays still persistent in Abudhabi?


----------



## Adlia2015

Relax brother... make sure dont quit your job until entry permit issued.

I survived 6 months process from submitting document until getting the entry permit visa...

Relax, sit back and enjoy the ride

Cheers


----------



## solarpowerjunkie

Hi Adilia, the problem is I was previously employed in Dubai and asked to quit my job prior to the application of my entry visa. I'm still in the UAE with family waiting for this to come through. Security/Government & medicals were all cleared two months ago...not sure why this entry visa is taking so long.


----------



## BritDoc

Guys, could you please advise me the steps before I will be able to start. I have completed the first two steps! It took over 5 months!
1. Interview and offer for a doctor's position in a private sector organisation-accepted
2. Licensing from HAAD, sorted by the employer
3. CID application pending still after nearly a month.
What happens after CID clear me...

Apologies in advance, if i am repeating the topic...


----------



## lego

I recently converted to entry visa (last week), it only took 2 days and my entry visa is approved.

What make's it too long for others? PROFESSION!!! There is a limit on specific profession, so if your profession in plenty in a specific Emirate, you will have to wait until it is vacated or approved. If the profession is not common to local citizens, like in my case, it get's approved immediately.

If your employer is under the Sheikh (royal family), approval can also be faster.


----------



## Jamuseire

BritDoc said:


> Guys, could you please advise me the steps before I will be able to start. I have completed the first two steps! It took over 5 months!
> 1. Interview and offer for a doctor's position in a private sector organisation-accepted
> 2. Licensing from HAAD, sorted by the employer
> 3. CID application pending still after nearly a month.
> What happens after CID clear me...
> 
> Apologies in advance, if i am repeating the topic...


My whole process took 11 months in total  The CID process only took one week though, after all the major hassles were worked out. The steps after that are: your organization confirms their facility licensing, then uploads your malpractice coverage letter. Only then is your license issued by HAAD and your organization can then apply for your entry visa. From completion of CID to license approval, took 9 days in my case. After that, it took 20 days for the organization to apply for and receive my entry visa. 

Hope that helps and that everything goes smoothly and quickly for you from now on.


----------



## BritDoc

Jamuseire said:


> My whole process took 11 months in total  The CID process only took one week though, after all the major hassles were worked out. The steps after that are: your organization confirms their facility licensing, then uploads your malpractice coverage letter. Only then is your license issued by HAAD and your organization can then apply for your entry visa. From completion of CID to license approval, took 9 days in my case. After that, it took 20 days for the organization to apply for and receive my entry visa.
> 
> Hope that helps and that everything goes smoothly and quickly for you from now on.


May I PM you please,

BritDoc


----------



## Jamuseire

Sure, feel free.

FYI, I posted a longer description of my process on the british expats forum (on the ME Job Discussions board).


----------



## Jamuseire

Saw your PM, but I think I haven't reached the minimum number of posts to be able to reply! Let's see if this one puts me over.


----------



## Jamuseire

It seems to me that your delay is with your company. Your CID is completed. It's their job now to submit their paperwork to HAAD. I'd get on to their HR dept and PRO immediately. Somebody's not keeping track of things over there.


----------



## BritDoc

Quote-
"I posted a longer description of my process on the british expats forum (on the ME Job Discussions board).

If you could please post a link..

Thanks


----------



## Jamuseire

Irish allied health professionals in Abu Dhabi - British Expats


----------

